# Resource novel for structural dissociation (written by someone who has healed)



## RKaye (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm a psychologist and someone who has (mostly) healed from structural dissociation. In my early twenties I wrote about my experiences and turned this into a novel. 
Now twenty years later, after workgin as a psychologist in mental health for over ten of those, one of the things I've been struck by is how most of the information about dissociation details the experience from the outside looking in, and personal accounts tend to focus on the more extreme end of dissociative identity disorders like Dissociative Identity Disorder (Multiple Personalities) (which are statistically much less common than the less entrenched types, including depersonalisation).

I was wondering if you would consider including my book as a resource for people who might find it useful to read about someone else's experiences, and the various ways in which symptoms can manifest for a person experiencing this.

https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Art-Flying-Queensland-Mentorship/dp/179313278X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1546786243&sr=8-2&keywords=the+secret+art+of+flying

It would be good to have your feedback on the book as well, if you have time, as this is a group of experts on the experience of dissociation. If anyone is interested in reading it and leaving a review on Amazon, please let me know and I will try to find a way to get you a free copy.

Take care, it is absolutely possible to heal dissociation.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Where are you abouts? I'm in the UK. I'd be happy to read your book if you can send me a copy.


----------

